# SVSound AS-EQ1 Mic calibration file



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I will have a new AS-EQ1, eventually on its way, and am wondering if there is a calibration file for the included mic. I was thinking that maybe its a commonly used mic that i could use to measure the differences made by the EQ and other changes to my room.

The other 'mic' i have is the old RS analog meter, which works fine but it would be nice if i could use the new mic.

So is there a Cal file out there for it? is it a generic of some other mic that has a cal file?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It's an Audyssey-specific mic. The calibration will be built into the AS-EQ1; as such there is no compelling reason for them to publish a calibration file.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

aah, well then what would you think about using the AS-EQ1 in mic pass-through. would it apply the calibration tweaks to the signal exiting the unit from the passthrough mic output? I kinda feel like it would not, but worth an ask.


----------

